# Chest Rig Porn....



## Farmboy (3 Jul 2005)

A few of these have gone through my store so I finally got to set one aside for me.

It's the High Speed Gear Warlord V1.

Not only am I the owner of One Shot Tactical Supply, I'm also a client   ;D


----------



## kyleg (3 Jul 2005)

That looks pretty sexy. I have no experience with chest rigs so forgive my ignorance, but how comfortable is it having all that weight on your front?

Pinky


----------



## Infanteer (3 Jul 2005)

I'm not a big fan of the HSGI "everything plus the kitchen sink on your chest" principle.  Their Denali is the same.


----------



## kyleg (3 Jul 2005)

kinda like the emr of chest rigs?


----------



## Blackhorse7 (3 Jul 2005)

Dead sexy... but I agree, that's a lot of crap to have have on your chest.  But I will definately be checking out the site...


----------



## KevinB (4 Jul 2005)

- Uhm - where else would one put it? Behind you so you can't use it?

 I must admit I dont prefer the layout -- I like the DHTC Chest Rig with the Banger/Pistol/M203 pouch above the rifle mag pouches better.

BUT I view the fixed pouch designs as pre 911 Dinosaur mentality.   HSGI make awesome kit I'd just prefer a MOLLE/PALS setup in that frame.


----------



## Farmboy (4 Jul 2005)

It's no different from carrying around our new "Tac-vest" with the required rain jacket and stuff    ;D

There are 4 versions of it, # 4 being all MOLLE/PALS on the front with no pouches.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (4 Jul 2005)

Maybe it's the Tac guy in me.  I still fancy the leg drop pouches for the pistol, and either mags or flashbangs on the offside.


----------



## KevinB (4 Jul 2005)

V4 is much more Kevin friendly  


 Blackhorse - after you have to go for a long walk one day - your going to despise leg rigs  :'(


----------



## kyleg (4 Jul 2005)

Maybe this is just a rookie mistake, but wouldn't a vest with mag and 40mm grenade pouches along with a small assault pack both 1. be more comfortable (more even load distribution) and 2. hold just as much, if not more kit? I've never "been there" so please, correct me if I'm wrong.

Pinky


----------



## Farmboy (4 Jul 2005)

> V4 is much more Kevin friendly




   ;D


----------



## Farmboy (4 Jul 2005)

A small pack is a problem for me because I would be in and out of vehicles, and sitting with a small pack in your back is not fun. Neither is taking it off and on.

 Whether I actually would ever get to wear this or similar while deployed is another question   :


 But I got it mainly for 3 gun matches.  :threat:


----------



## mudgunner49 (4 Jul 2005)

Is that an AR magwell conversion on that SL8???  If so, how well does it work??

I agree 100% with KB on the user friendliness of fixed pocket chest rigs.  MOLLE is the way to go  -  CTS, are you listening???


Blake


----------



## Farmboy (4 Jul 2005)

Good eyes.

 I got it from Wolverine, and it works perfectly. There were two little knobs inside the mag well itself that had to be taken out to fit the AR mags, but that was it.


----------



## Kal (4 Jul 2005)

Kevin, were did you have that vest done up at and what are the specs on it?


----------



## KevinB (4 Jul 2005)

I suckered an assaulter with a hair flip and he fell for it - then I took it and ran like crazy   ;D

(its posted stuff on it elswhere so I wont hijack the thread anymore than I have)


----------



## devil39 (4 Jul 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Blackhorse - after you have to go for a long walk one day - your going to despise leg rigs   :'(



Different strokes for different folks they say.  I went for a bunch of long walks (not necessarily that far, but certainly walking all day) with my Eagle Industries dropleg, in some very, very hot weather.  Never had a problem, even with missing showers for a week or two.  Perhaps the fact that it was an extremely dry heat might have helped, thus sparing me the constant accumulation of sweat.   Occasionally I would undo the leg clips to give the leg a break.  The Eagle holster fit very tight to my leg, and I spent the time to have it rigged exactly the way I wanted it.  Never any friction.  I generally wore it most every day for 5 months.

I would certainly wear it again in the same environment.  Now on a 32 km ruck march I might have to reconsider, however undoing the legstraps and letting it hang lose would seem to be a reasonable solution.

I likely wouldn't wear the issue Bianchi on my leg though, too much movement and therefore friction.


----------



## pappy (4 Jul 2005)

KevinB,

nice camobats... what do you have to say about the Cyre combats?

as to other commments...
I guess it's all personnal preference when it comes to chest rigs.   I looked at the HSGI chest rigs, pretty interesting design.
Chest rigs are handy if your in and out of a vehical as one poster said.   small packs (or for that matter any size pack) are a bitch getting on and off each time your in and out.

Modular is the way to go, having one dedicated set of load bearing gear for each role (rifelman, 249, etc) is a supply nightmare.   I like the modulare stuff better to adapt to each members needs.

for a standard foot-borne infantry, espeically one that has to yomp long distances with larger loads then I chest chest rigs loss some advantage, but you can adapt.
to me the Canadian TV missed thge boat, not enough capacity, as I'm sure you all will agree.   The JTF-2 Patrol Vest is more what's needed in my opinion, or something better...

One of my pet peeves about chest rigs, espcially ones that hold everythng but a bathtub is... well it makes it so much harder to get close to the ground...   am I the only one that just can't seem to get close enough (low enough) when people are shooting at ya?    ;D   Chest rigs do make it harder to oad, etc if your prone... but that's just me... you have to roll up on one side or the other to grab a mag... something to think about...

Personnaly I think they (the powers to be) should issue and have people train with both chest rigs and the more standard LB gear, become comfortable using both.

One soluthion the IDF uses is a small lightweight nylon pack that's attached to the webbing (not the smaller fanny pack).   if carrying a radio, larger pack, etc, the attached one is light enough to compress down and not interfer and doesn't need to be removed.   if empty it doesn't bug one sitting in a vehical.   These work nice to carry rain gear, etc.   The older C-7 Assualt vest had the same idea, just in canvas and not quite as large as the IDF version. 

Again it comes down to personaly preference when your free to pick, if you don't get a choice, well you'd better learn to use what you got on hard.


----------



## Farmboy (4 Jul 2005)

Here is the V-4, Kevin B friendly version  ;D


----------



## Infanteer (4 Jul 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> - Uhm - where else would one put it? Behind you so you can't use it?



Lower down - just like the rig you put in the picture.... 

I'm just a poser though, and it really is a matter of preference.


----------



## KevinB (4 Jul 2005)

Farmboy - first sorry for the hijack bud 


and for Infanteer   
Dude - that the wonderful thing about MOLLE = pers pref.

 Patrol vest are good for something - and I agree with Pappy we need both. - I had to ditch my vest and go to a chest rig /then RAV  8) since I could not drive and do shit with the vest it was too bulky on the sides. 
FWIW you can wear the Pac Safety Chest rig higher up if you like.


The big problem in adoption positions is not nec just the vest - but the soft armour and the hard plates.

Brandon M (he was on Combat camera on patrol so I know he is not camera shy and he is a buddy of mine.) wearing a LMG vest (4 box vest) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me wearing the first vest I tried 




I had 16 mags ( 14 x 28rds ea.    and 2 20 rds mags one of 77gr Mk262 (mooched) and 20 of tracer) in the vest at that time - a wee bit overkill

Me playing MasterChief (HALO guys...   ) in the yard  :





and some prone at the range
















and kneeling






biggest problem is getting out and using your kit so you know your limits while wearing it.

I can shoot both the MEUSOC pistol and carbine courses in my gear (I sometimes pass too  ;D )


I know I can't get to the ground like I can unarmoured - One of my biggest pet peeves is the prone for rifle colony guys doign attacks - fine wearing webbing - but try it in full 'sunday go to meeting' kit


----------



## Farmboy (5 Jul 2005)

> Farmboy - first sorry for the hijack bud



 It's all good, lot's of gear porn     8)

 It also shows what option are avalible, and informs guys on the different gear (including me   ;D ).


----------



## pappy (5 Jul 2005)

lol "kit porn"  lol   ;D

one interesting option on the Pac. Safety Patrol Vest is the semi-modular design, for one example, the hip/large zip-on/off pouches are realitively easy to remove and re-install, without a lot of messing around with a bunch of MOLLE straps/ MALICE clips, etc....  while it loses a bit of bulk but still not quite as lean as a chest rig.  only nice design feature is the matching Pac. Safety chest rig uses the same zip on/zip off pouches, so you wouldn't need to dump out the contents and transfer for switch over.

gotta say all the work lately on Load Bearing gear is progressing by leaps and bounds...

inculded are a 3/4 view of the chest rig and PV to show the zip/ons/zip offs (pouches removed)


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2005)

Pappy - nice pics.

I need to get a few mannequins

Pics of the pouch (and mandetory haircare pomade   ) - it holds 6 rifle mags and 12 glowsticks - three securing (topflap) options - fastex - velcro and drawstring - outstanding construction too.











I know the two guys (albiet not well) who designed it and they did a BANG UP job -- the pouch swap is ingenious -


----------



## pappy (5 Jul 2005)

Kevin, yeah I forgot to post the pouch pics....  
if fact I used the pics probably the same guy you might know who designed it sent to me, I figured the mannequins would be less objectional then pics of me.

I agree they did a outstanding job.  I sort if wish the upper chest pockets where removeable as well, but hey, can't have everhting.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2005)

I spoke to a buddy at the Hill and I think the GenV fully mod died on the vine.


 The one problem about modular vest is the "pouch of the week club" that I have occasional belonged to - I have it on good authority I am not the only one and a few who know better have fallen in to it - and reached for the wrong pouch at the wrong time - thankfully just in trg - and I got a colourful play by play / lecture - which has changed my habits.


----------



## pappy (5 Jul 2005)

don't these accessories go better?  lol

too bad about the GenV, I don't think the Gen4 needed much touch up if any.  But I gotta say a great the concept and end results where impressive. A peity they didn't continue with a good thing.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2005)

:-[

 Living in the shacks (as of last week) has really put a crimp in Kevin's gun enjoyment  

Looks good though - I'll see what I can assemble in the next few days


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jul 2005)

Okay, so here is the rig I've built - until the CF decides to quit treating me as an Administrative Leper, it won't get much bush time - but I've been playing with it a bit (okay, some paintball, but don't tell) and it seems to be a pretty snug setup.

The base is a OD SOTech Mk III Hellcat

I've added (from L-R) 

- 2 Tiger Tactical CADPAT double mag pouches (with the internal mag slots on the rig, that's ten mag capacity; Kevin says that should be kosher)
- 1 x ESSTAC Large GP pouch in CADPAT (for water), with a Maxpedition RollyPolly for dumping mags on the front (which rolls up nice and tight when not in use)
- On the back I put a Tiger Tactical CADPAT C-9 pouch for a little extra stuff, which will probably be taken off on most occasions
- The Hellcat has the option of attaching a harness (you can go between High/Low arrangments) with an intergral hydration carrier - I've put a 3L Camelback Storm.
- On the other side is 2 Tiger Tactical Zippered Utility Pouches in CADPAT for all the little crap and a Tiger Tactical Radio Pouch.

Anyways, the setup seems to be pretty good - the only further changes I want to try are ESSTAC triple-mag shingles so I can do away with a few pouches and perhaps an EMDOM admin shingle.   As well, I've seen some neat looking belt orders made up over at Lightfighter that might be worth experimenting with if they can help move some gear off the chest and onto the hips.

Anyways, here's the porn:

PIC 1:   Rig in CADPAT TW
PIC 2:   I got Tiger Tactical to make up some CADPAT AR pouches and put them on a Coyote Hellcat (I had money to burn from tax season.... )   Here is the Hellcat setup in a Chestrig with straps rather then a low-riding "webbing" with a yoke and harness.
PIC 3:   Inside of the Hellcat - nice mappouches
PIC 4:   Tactical Tailor Assault pack in CADPAT - wears quite well with the chest rigs; should allow you to get rid of some of the extreneous junk that tends to find its way into your fighting order.


----------



## mudgunner49 (5 Jul 2005)

Infanteer,

Verrry NICE - good to see that I'm not the only Hellcat fan on here.  I've been threatening for awhile to get pics up but still haven't got digital capability...


Kevin,

I take it that since you're back in the shacks you won't be driving thru???  If you need someplace to store your shooting sticks, I've got a (partially) empty safe in my toy room (It's the "spare" safe...)!!! ;D ;D ;D


Blake


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2005)

Driving is still in question.

 But I also want to hit the Tactical Responce Rifle class in BC 11-13 Aug - which would make me fly    - PLUS 9'er Domestic still has not made a travel ruling...


----------



## Andyboy (5 Jul 2005)

Hey Kev,

Did I read you right in that the Hill was looking to do another vest? If so I can hook them up with a mfg in T. who is willing and very capable. 

Andrew


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2005)

Andy - I dont think so.  The R&D guy I spoke with had mentioned his Sqn was interested in one - but then it seemed like they decided they had enough systems in the tool box.

 I can hook you up if you want...


----------



## Andyboy (5 Jul 2005)

Actually that would be cool, I've sort of lost contact with my contacts and it would be good to talk with someone there about kit.

Andrew


----------



## Farmboy (5 Jul 2005)

Back on topic  ;D

 Inside the Warlord  8)


----------



## KevinB (5 Jul 2005)

I like the 'technical pam' you have stocked  ;D


----------



## pappy (5 Jul 2005)

hummm if I laid out everything in the safe I'd need a larger bed  he he he  good thing it ain't full yet (the safe) damn if I wasn't forced to pick up a new ACOG 4x32 TA31F today, my arm still hurts...
hell I had to have something to replace my old one while I send it in for some new Nuke gas.  My old one is just an old TA01, but damn that thing had been one good scope, hever failed me.  I picked it up ages ago, as can be noted from the serial # of 1510. Good Glass is one of my passions.  Hopefuly it won't take 6-9 months to get the old one recharged, I'm tempted to have them (Trijicon) add the water proof external adjustment windage/Elevation knobs, but not sure, ACOG's hold a Zero better then Nuns hold thier knees togather, (oops did I really type that?) so it's not a big consideration.  Humm how I gotta browse the GG&G site for the specs on thier Accu-cam QD mount.  Got one on these on the EOTech, I highly recommend them for the EOTechs, nice peice of kit.


----------



## KevinB (6 Jul 2005)

Pappy - try the Larue mount...


Puts the irons in the bottom third of the EOTECH visible window  


















Same with the Larue ACOG mount.


----------



## pappy (6 Jul 2005)

yeah Kevin, Larue makes some outstanding mounts too, I hear lots of good stuff about that  where to mount the Larue Armodillo...

Humm any other Marines out there notice the Web-Belt buckel fits a beer ahhh coke bottle top? (Matt?)  haha

nice to see all the M1913 rail stuff out there, damn if I need get get one of the Knight M1913 rail systems for my M1A1 SM... 

hummm sad to say I don't own one of these.... yet.... (something tells be KevinB already has one each of these...)


----------



## KevinB (6 Jul 2005)

I'm not a M1A/M14 guy by any stretch - I sold mine in CADPAT AR to Morpheus for a project he was doing - the KAC M14 RAS was nice - but I could not justify that setup.

 I know some people fell into the M14 trap - while the 14SE Crazy Horse is a nice setup I can't see a Canadian need since we dont have the host platform already...  Much better either building off stock FN's - or getting the KAC SR25 BattleRifle series.
Must be nice to have an large R&D budget...


----------



## pappy (6 Jul 2005)

so true KevinB, north of the border FN-FAL's are, ouch, where everywhere.  Down here still a few good M14 armorers (and 1000's of bad ones too), and parts and mags are still available almost everywhere, well mags have gone up since some flavors of SR25's use modified versions of them.  They (M14) are not everyones favorite, they are getting long in the tooth.

But I've heard the SR25's aren't standing up well, but still I'd love one, M14's take a bit of upkeep too, and I'd gotta admit the SR25 is probably a better rifle.  and easyier transition for M16/AR shooters.  Since the AR's are pretty much taking over at Camp Perry, that says a lot.  

My armorer is old school, well based on my age so am I, he was trained by uncle sams best, so he does a nice job keeping them turned.  I guess I just like walnut and iron, well nowadays kevlar and iron...  I'm just a sucker for a rifle that'll put 5 shots groups into 4.5 inches at 500m with Iron sights, hehehe 

different tools for different jobs  

no need to start a long thread on old iron


----------

